# I want to travel the world, but I also want horses?



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

You will find a way to do what you want to do. Most countries have horses.  You might just have to put off owning one for a while


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Most likely if you get a horse you won't want to travel.
Travel for a while then get a horse.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Why not get a job for someone who shows internationally? All those Olympians and international competitors need a crew of people to travel with them.... I've seen ads on yardandgroom. it could be perfect... travel expenses covered! 

Doesn't work for me, because I have too many animals and special needs ones at that.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I guess it depends what you mean when you say "travel the world." 

Do you want to spend a week here, a week there, then ultimately have a home to come back to? Then just choose a job that involves traveling--and pays well enough for you to board a horse and keep it tuned up by someone.

Do you want to live a year here, a year there? Between quarantine laws, hauling costs, and the stress it puts on an animal, this is a little less reasonable.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

google "long riders' guild"

but maybe that's not what you had in mind.


----------



## SillyStallion (Feb 7, 2016)

Unless you are a millionaire and can afford to keep your horse on full livery, horse ownership just isn't for you...


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^ ??? You don't have to be a millionaire to keep your horse on full board with amenities. I afforded it all through high school and college.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

SillyStallion said:


> Unless you are a millionaire and can afford to keep your horse on full livery, horse ownership just isn't for you...


That is a strange comment.....there are lots of options open to the OP, depending on what 'travelling the world' looks like.

If it means being home based but regular travel, then leasing would be an option, part lease would offset costs, and make sure horse is ridden consistently.

If it means constant globe trotting, then no, it would not work...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The OP needs to clarify. If we're talking backpacking and staying in hostels and small, inexpensive places while avoiding all the tourist areas, it can be done somewhat cheaply. If she's talking full blown luxury travel then no, it's not really feasible unless she has loads of extra money.

My Caribbean vacation (horses) is out eating my Alaska cruise (hay), while being confined by my trip to Greece (fencing).


----------



## ForeverArabians (Dec 6, 2012)

@4horses I guess I always hoped to have my own horses, and I'm not really going to college to be a barn hand, but trailing Olympians for other jobs (I'm going into journalism, actually) might be cool


----------



## ForeverArabians (Dec 6, 2012)

@Zexious I guess somewhere in between. I want to travel and really see cultures (not just vacation) but always have a home to come back to.


----------



## ForeverArabians (Dec 6, 2012)

@Avna If I could only dedicate myself to that for like a year or two, that would be amazing. But a lifestyle like that perhaps not haha


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm still not sure I have a firm grasp on the lifestyle you're picturing. But I'll give it a go anyway xD
I guess, ultimately, it depends what concessions you're willing to make. Are you willing to dish out board, vet, farrier, and unforeseen expenses on a horse you won't ride or even see for a year? Or, are you willing to lease out your horse without the luxury of ever being to check in in person?
If the answer to the above is yes, then I don't see why you couldn't keep a horse or two.


----------



## ForeverArabians (Dec 6, 2012)

I mean, I'm in college. There's no way for me to see into the future, what kinds of funds I'll have, or what kind of traveling I'll be doing. Ideally, once I'm settled down my trips abroad will be shorter. I was thinking 2-4 weeks at a time xD once I'm settled down, that is. In college, I'm going all out.


----------



## SillyStallion (Feb 7, 2016)

Zexious said:


> ^ ??? You don't have to be a millionaire to keep your horse on full board with amenities. I afforded it all through high school and college.


What job did you do that paid $$$$ a month through high school?


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

SillyStallion said:


> What job did you do that paid $$$$ a month through high school?


Wasn't addressed to me, but I felt touched by this. I lived with my parents, worked after school and managed to pay for my horses upkeep&lessons. Yes, it was hard, but totally manageable. I earned half the minimum wage, as I worked half-time. I put roughly 90% of my earnings on my horse. You definitely don't have to be a millionaire, but you have to have a strong will and motivation.

Sorry for the OT guys.


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

ForeverArabians said:


> I mean, I'm in college. There's no way for me to see into the future, what kinds of funds I'll have, or what kind of traveling I'll be doing. Ideally, once I'm settled down my trips abroad will be shorter. I was thinking 2-4 weeks at a time xD once I'm settled down, that is. In college, I'm going all out.


I'm in a similar position as you actually, except I'm not going to college atm. People say I'm an optimistic person when it comes to dreams, but I can be pretty realistic too. I think that if you have one horse, you can manage easily (financially). I'd lease the horse out and go travel for however long. I would 'try' not to buy any more horses :icon_rolleyes: until I'm ready to settle down. 

Then once you feel you've had your fill, you can perhaps have more horses & if you want, keep a stable of your own. But then your traveling will be limited, unless you have a very, very, very trustworthy horse-person who is willing to take care of your stable until you come back. If you don't have anyone who can babysit, well.. then sadly the traveling becomes very iffy. 
But..I think, since we're both young..if we travel for 1-2 years, it might just be enough to satisfy that curiosity  after all, almost everyone wants to settle down at some point. 

I'd also look into yardandgroom.com and workaway.com , both are amazing traveling options, without costing you a lot of money, if all!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

What about leasing? 

It could allow you to be more flexable with your finances, especially if your can do month to month leasing! Plus, you wouldn't have to worry about what your going to do with your horse on while your away (which absolutely blows, mind you!). Another plus, you aren't paying for days you don't ride! 

Having your own horse is nice, but it has plenty of cons too! You pay whether your riding or not, finding people to care for your horse isn't easy, you cannot (financially) take a break, there's always unforeseen costs.... I'd go with leasing for now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverArabians (Dec 6, 2012)

Maybe optimistic, but I think you're totally realistic  I do often wonder if by globetrotting until I'm 25 I'll be ready to settle down. And after that two week trips once or twice a year should be ok. I'm being optimistic too! Hehe

I should add that I already own two horses, and I know first hand how much it sucks to leave them for college. But college is something I don't return from except for summer, and my trips when I'm older would be shorter.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Silly--At 15 I worked at a five star restaurant  I kept that job until I was almost 19.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

4horses said:


> Why not get a job for someone who shows internationally? All those Olympians and international competitors need a crew of people to travel with them.... I've seen ads on yardandgroom. it could be perfect... travel expenses covered!
> 
> Doesn't work for me, because I have too many animals and special needs ones at that.


 I have a friend that does this, she was quite the jumper in HS, took a gap year to do this and has done it for 3 or 4 years now. She is from Ireland, but now works in Canada for some really well known jumper guy.


----------

